# .44mag handload recomendations



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Just picked up a 6.5" ported 629 that I'm gonna commence to wearing out in the next week or so once my range is legal at home. I'm looking to work up some light plinking loads to balance economy & accuracy. No wildcat stuff, looking to be pointed to tried and proven factory recipies.

Can I get decent accuracy loading lighter charges into magnum brass or is it necessary to drop to the shorter special cases to stay tight with light loads? 

Is there an effective tool to cut down magnum cases to special length (or even shorter) or is that a dumb idea?

I'm trying to wrap my head around the accurate build theories and what is possible with this pistol. I know it is best to load to the bottom of the bullet and to keep the bullet as close to the rifling as possible. It seems low powder levels in long cases or short bullets in a long cylinder would both be counterproductive. I'm not willing to sacrifice much on accuracy and am hoping there is a light recipe out there to better preserve my brass, conserve powder $, still print good groups. 

Thanks folks...God bless,

-BunnMan


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

loading 44special loads in a 44mag cartridge shouldn't be a problem
its only a bit longer but the case is different in wall thickness and bottom for the extra pressure of magnum loads
it would be a waste of time and money to cut down a 44mag case

at least thats what i have been told


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are handloading you should have manuals that show you the low to high velocity and pressure loads for each caliber you load. You can compare 44 Magnum loads from high to low pressures. But by all means, use a manual as a guide. It is not safe to take advice from others without manuals to back up that advice. Use the powders and bullet weights and styles that the manuals do and you should be safe; and happy with your results.


----------

